#ubuntu-cloud 2011-01-03
<kim0> raymdt: Morning
<superxgl> hi, is there any one who have successfully configured hadoop on Eucalyptus cloud?
<superxgl> Does any one know how to do ?
<kim0> superxgl: hey, I once configured a hadoop cluster. I don't really think they're related
<kim0> i.e. after you get your cloud instances running, you can run hadoop on top like any other application right
<superxgl> hmm,but..
<superxgl> the problem is
<superxgl> how  to make hadoop  interact with walrus, instead of copying data from local file system to hdfs?
<superxgl> and how to start several instances such that each instances runs like a  slave node of hadoop?
<superxgl>  how to ensure that hadoop access my private cloud s3(walrus in eucalyptus) instead of the amazon's s3?
<superxgl> i want to setup a hadoop cluster using the vm instances in the cloud
<zoopster> superxgl: forgive my ignorance as I've never set it up, but as I understand it you would use it the same as you would in EC2
<zoopster> superxgl: the same syntax/usage model applies to hadoop in UEC/eucalyptus as it would in EC2
<superxgl> zoopster: thank you. but how cloud i make hadoop interact with walrus?
<zoopster> superxgl: do you mean how do you change the configuration to point to walrus vs hdfs?
<zoopster> superxgl: it's the same as changing it to s3, no?
<superxgl> zoopster: hmm..let me think
<zoopster> superxgl: so for a basic hadoop implementation you change the details in the hadoop-ec2-env.sh  not sure about cloudera's or yahoo's implementation
<zoopster> superxgl:  if you are replacing hdfs with s3 then you need to update the hadoop-site.xml file with the appropriate changes for s3?
<zoopster> superxgl: looks like whirr is a better option these days...same concepts apply
<superxgl> zoopster:  thank u very much.i will have a try.
<superxgl> hmm..what is whirr? sorry, i dont know it. i will google
<zoopster> superxgl: have fun... http://incubator.apache.org/whirr/
<zoopster> superxgl: keep in mind that most syntax will be the same in ec2 as in eucalyptus - the naming and paths may be different, but the concepts are similar if not identical
<superxgl> zoopster: thanks:) u help me a lot today.
<zoopster> superxgl: glad to help...let us know how it works out!
<kim0> whirr looks cool thanks @ zoopster
<superxgl> zoopster: thanks again. i will have a try
<kim0> superxgl: Once you get it running like a champ, and if you're interested about sharing your setup with the community, please let me know :)
<superxgl> kim0:  okay. i will:)
<kim0> superxgl: rock on :)
<superxgl> thanks :)
<CharlieSu> Anyone setup OVPN on Ec2 before?  I'm trying on a Ubuntu instance and anytime I add a bridge interface and bring it up my instance goes dark.  No more network connectivity.  Any ideas?   This is the config I'm adding.  https://gist.github.com/e9ed7188be1d1ee04f16
<erichammond> CharlieSu: I wrote this a long time ago: http://alestic.com/2009/05/openvpn-ec2
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-01-04
<Guest17443> hi everyone
<Guest17443> ubuntu 11.04 amazon ami are not responding at all - i have tried both 32 and 64bit
<Guest17443> any idea how can i make them working
<erichammond> Guest17443: What AMI id and region?
<erichammond> Guest17443: What do you mean by "not responding"  (specific command you are trying and specific results)
<Guest17443> zone: us-east-1c - ami id: ami-78f10711
<Guest17443> unable to ping or ssh to it
<erichammond> Guest17443: Are you able to ping or ssh to instances of other AMIs using the same account?
<erichammond> Guest17443: That looks like an old AMI for Natty.  Have you tried one of the more recent daily AMIs?
<Guest17443> should i try ami-6ef00607 or ami-cef107a7
<erichammond> Guest17443: I've not used Natty.  Just tossing out ideas.
<erichammond> Guest17443: Ok, just ran an instance of ami-78f10711 and am able to ssh in just fine.
<erichammond> Looks like it's not a problem with the AMI.
<Guest17443> hmm
<erichammond> Guest17443: If this is a new AWS account, you'll need to configure the security group.
<Guest17443> i double checked it before :)
<saju_m> In EC2, How get image category objects (Amazon images, Public images, etc--) and instance type objects (m1.small', 'm1.large', 'm1.xlarge', etc--)? Have any methods for that?
<Guest17443> please have a look on console out for ami-6ef00607 - http://pastebin.com/6MvaVrB9
<CharlieSu> erichammond: thanks for the OVPN link..  worked like a charm
<smoser> my guess is that Guest17443 was running on a t1.micro.
<smoser> (bug 686692)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 686692 in linux "natty kernel does not boot on ec2 t1.micro" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686692
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-01-05
<theholder> HI
<theholder> with Ubuuntu cloud do all machines need to be identical in hardware specifications
<flaccid> no
<theholder> just wondered
<theholder> is the cloud computer seen as one big cpu or multipule>
<theholder> ?
<flaccid> by what?
<theholder> the system
<theholder> ie htop
<theholder> or other cpu information gathering software
<flaccid> what system?
<theholder> the cloud server
<theholder> running on the cloud
<flaccid> do you mean an instance?
<theholder> yes
<flaccid> its a virtual machine. it sees the virtual machine it is allocated, not the cloud controller
<theholder> hmmm
<theholder> so its seen as a single machine with its own ram cpu etc
<flaccid> its a virtual machine
<flaccid> yes, each instance gets its own 'slice'
<theholder> am i getting it confused with paralle processing
<theholder> then
<theholder> =/
<flaccid> i guess so
<theholder> lol my bad
<walt_> I am trying to get a clear answer on what it the preferred way to build 'gold copies' most of that would be adding packages, which can be done via cloud-init but I have some manual s/w to install and config also
<walt_> my prior question is specific to 10.10 /UEC2
 * kim0 waves hi to everyone 
<kim0> Any new faces around .. anyone wanting to chat, shoot questions and the like .. Hit me
<daker> kim0, not sure it's the good time
<kim0> daker: what do you mean
<daker> 18h GTM is not the good time
<daker> GMT
<kim0> well it should be ..
<kim0> it's 10am-1pm in US timezone
<kim0> and 6pm-9pm Eu
<daker> just a thought ツ
<kim0> Yeah, it's not it .. it's week on week off
<zoopster> kim0: enjoyed your blog post on cloud-init...would really like to see other use cases/examples of usage!
<kim0> zoopster: great! any suggestions ?
<kim0> I'd love examples of more things to demo/talk-about :)
<kim0> zoopster: btw, I just pushed a screencast building a LAMP stack in 60 seconds http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DHinDARd72nQ&h=ab7cf
<kim0> it's basically cloud-init as well
<zoopster> kim0: how about using it to setup a basic dev/test env...not sure what to start with, but take a base ubuntu image and putting all the parts to pull a newly built app? Dunno...anyone with ideas?
<kim0> zoopster: actually, my next screencast is gonna be multi-tier LAMP setup (web, app, DB)
<kim0> using cloud-init inlcudes and all
<zoopster> perfect
<elasticdog> kim0: nice posts on cloud-init...seems like it would be ideal to bootstrap a configuration management system (chef/puppet/etc) from a pristine machine image
<kim0> elasticdog: Indeed!
<kim0> elasticdog: that would be a good idea
<kim0> I know mathiaz had created some great puppet bootstrapping guides .. however I'll try to improve any missing bits around that
<kim0> elasticdog: nice site btw
<elasticdog> thanks :-)
<kim0> hehe
<elasticdog> I need to actually write stuff on a regular basis
<kim0> Yeah
<kim0> elasticdog: why did you choose to teach yourself factor
<elasticdog> a couple years ago I kept hearing about it from various places, and like learning new things
<elasticdog> I had never really messed with stack-based languages before, so it was somewhat mind-expanding
<kim0> I see
<kim0> elasticdog: do you use ubuntu server or cloud somehow .. if you can tell, I'm interested to hear
<elasticdog> kim0: yep, I've been working on setting up a test UEC environment on a few machines at work
<kim0> elasticdog: how is that going
<elasticdog> it's going well so far, but I'm admittedly pretty new to most things cloud
<kim0> elasticdog: If you're looking for things to write about, contributing your UEC setup experiences would be awesome :D
<kim0> elasticdog: give it a tought and let me know if you're interested. I'd love to have contributors such as yourself start sharing their info/findings
<elasticdog> kim0: that's a good idea...my issues usually aren't that I don't have things to write about, but that I'm a slow/perfectionist writer, but I'll let you know if I post anything
<kim0> cool hehe :)
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-01-06
<hubidubi> hi
<hubidubi> I'm new to cloud computing and ac2 and I need to plan an ubuntu server running in ac2
<hubidubi> is there anybody who would answer some general questions?
<hubidubi> I read lots of docs although I still have lots of dark spots
 * orangeac1e recommends learning by doing
<hubidubi> orangeacme:  you're right, I'm planning to do it, but still have some basic question
<hubidubi> this time of ubuntu server is similar to a simple vmware virtual server?
<hubidubi> I've read somewhere that it can't persist data so I have to save data to s3
<hubidubi> is it true?
<orangeacme> the local instance storage disappears when you shut the machine down
<orangeacme> you can use the elastic block store which is like a persistent disk
<kim0> hubidubi: welcome
<orangeacme> but ultimately you probably want to keep backups in s3
<hubidubi> ok, but I have access to the file system of my virtual machine, isn't it?
<hubidubi> so I can write data to my file system
<orangeacme> local instance storage and ebs look just like a local device
<hubidubi> ok, but if I use my virtual machine should I know anything about amazon infrastructure?
<hubidubi> I mean, I won't see outside from my virtual box
<hubidubi> let me more straight
<hubidubi> We have a java based server application with sql database backend that we would like to migrate to an ec2 based ubuntu virtual machine
<hubidubi> do we have to make any changes on infrastructure/architecture comparing to a standalone server?
<hubidubi> can I use any SQL database on EC2 host as I would use it on a standalone server?
<orangeacme> i think your questions can generally be answered by "yes, it looks just like another server"
<orangeacme> but you might want to consider backups and bringing up new servers if that one goes down
<hubidubi> an ec2 server image is as persistent as a vmware or any other virtual server image?
<hubidubi> I mean it won't lose data after restart eg.
<hubidubi> yes, normal backups are the same as on normal servers, absolutely necessary
<orangeacme> http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AWSEC2/latest/DeveloperGuide/ # says on instance storage: "If an instance reboots (intentionally or unintentionally), the data on the instance store will survive. However, if an underlying drive fails, or if you stop or terminate the instance, the data in the instance store will be lost."
<orangeacme> but see also amis backed by amazon ebs
<hubidubi> thanks for your help
<hubidubi> I go and read all of these docs
<kim0> orangeacme: Thanks for all the answers :)
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-01-07
<ttx> smoser, kim0: nice --> http://www.talkincloud.com/ubuntus-cloud-init-promotes-customization-in-the-cloud/
<smoser> dilbert: http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2011-01-07/
<smoser> cloud
<eric_hill> Since an Amazon AWS secret key is required to sign requests to S3, does that mean I *have* to put it on my server in EC2?
<eric_hill> i.e. Is there another way to have a web server act on behalf of my AWS key without actually putting it on the server?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-01-08
<pmatulis> is choosing UEC tasksel option at the end of the server install the same as choosing the option at the beginning (inserting cd)?
<waltc> test message
<waltc> maverick (and natty) images from uec-... won't enter running state under UEC 2.x 10.10
<waltc> state is Extant
<waltc> There was one forum hit that said the solution, found from frustration, was reformat, reinstall CC server and add new user
<waltc> There is a better solution...right????????
<waltc> the real question is would somebody please explain the 'better' solution?
<khetzal> hello, i've a problem with ubuntu cloud trial on amazon ec2 (buti d'ont know if it's really a problem)
<khetzal> the message say "you could ssh ... using ssh ubuntu@" without any hostname :/
<waltc> khetzal, I suspect that is, worst case, wrong, best case it meant @ the returned ip address of the running instance
<waltc> oh...were you referring to my forum response? @ip address...it was shorthand
<khetzal> hum, timer start at 110min and is now 82min, is there any "initilisation time" before knowing the ip ?
<khetzal> waltc, what post ?
<waltc> someone had asked that question on the Eucalyptus site and I responded back with try ubuntu@
<waltc> meaning ssh ubuntu@<ip addr>
<waltc> so you are running a Ubuntu ec2 image on Amazon?
<waltc> I know when running ubuntu images on UEC you sign in as ubuntu, not root
<waltc> I've run ubuntu @ amazon but it was maybe a year ago
<khetzal> but i've no ip adress
<waltc> does it show state as running?
<khetzal> i see the state only on https://10.cloud.ubuntu.com/maverick/instance_info/
<khetzal> it look like to be running but no real information about that
<waltc> this is running at amazon ec2?
<waltc> wait
<waltc> where is that image running?
<khetzal> "Your instance is now running. Your remaining time is approximately:" i assume it is running ;)
<waltc> I would guess the same
<khetzal> "You now have an Ubuntu Server running in Amazon EC2!" i've no more information than that :/
<khetzal> it's the ubuntu trial, i'm only logged into the ubuntu website, not directly on amazon
<waltc> ah...ok...are you on the amazon ec2 webpage? it should give you an ip or host name that looks like an ip with some characters prefixing it
<khetzal> it's not a big issue, is just that i can't use the trial from ubuntu
<waltc> something like ec2-amazon-10.240.222.32 or ec2amazon or amazon-ec2-
<khetzal> i've only the ssh key fingerprint (is it possible that  i-013dc56d at the end of the fingerprint is the hostname ?)
<waltc> I am not familiar with the trial and without the address to shell into, it doesn't matter whether it is root@ or ubuntu@...unless that page you are looking at gives you a level of indirection to connect as in a button that says login here
<khetzal> i don't see any indication, and that is the problem
<khetzal> the place where the ip should be is totaly blank
<waltc> sorry, I don't think I can help...if its worth anything ubuntu runs fine under amazon OR UEC or Eucalyptus
<waltc> maybe whoever put up the trial screwed up the page
<waltc> can you try a Lucid image?
<khetzal> i'm looking everywhere, i can't "restart" the trial or stop it
<khetzal> and i can't change anything
<khetzal> it's certainly a bug
<khetzal> i've leave my feedback about "what i did" during this trial ;) if they can correct that for other users, it will be a good point !
<khetzal> thanks for your help !
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-01-03
<ubuntucloud647> anybody there
<ubuntucloud647> ?
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-01-04
<exrouter> is there NLB feature available in eucalyptus ec2 private cloud.
<uksysadmin> so ladies and gents... Ubuntu + OpenStack + Keystone packages... anybody seen this working - maybe your test environment has some magical package that's in a repo just waiting to be installed on  my servers...?
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-01-05
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, ping
<smoser> using cobbler (admittedly from oneiric)
<smoser> but the "power on" does not work
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: what are you tryinh to power on? What device
<smoser> bug 912476 has full details.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 912476 in cobbler "Batch Actions -> Power On does not work unless power_address is manually populated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912476
<smoser> partially bad expectation on my part
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: are you using powerwake ?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: and yeah, you *need* to populate power_address
<smoser> seems like sane logic/template could do that better
<smoser> if no power address, then use hostname
<smoser> at least for etherwake (where powerwake tries to convert host -> mac)
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: right, I guess that could be a good improvement, however, on the other hand, when using juju, the idea was to verify if power address and info was configured in order for it to work
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: but yeah, if we are just using cobbler I guess we could, do that, but then again, if we have various interfaces, which one do we select?
<smoser> well, in this case, its best to just fall back to hostname
<smoser> since there is not even an error reported to the user, who knows
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: but etherwake will sometimes not work with hostnames
<smoser> this is true.
<smoser> but you this is a failure scenario
<smoser> so...
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: i'd rather default to the first MAC within the interfaces
<smoser> sure.
<smoser> but something isbetter than nothing.
<smoser> and that seems like a good something to me
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: indeed
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: are you gonna hack that, or shall i
<RoAkSoAx> ?
<smoser> i'm not planning on it today or tomorrow
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: don't worry then, I'll do it ;)
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, or anyone else seen bug 912492 recently
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 912492 in debian-installer "install fails during grub installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912492
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: duplicate of bug #912431
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 912431 in grub-installer "Preseeded 12.04 grub-install failed: Wrong number of args: mapdevfs <path>" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912431
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: gonna mark it as duplicate
<smoser> gracias
<RoAkSoAx> ;)
<smoser> adam_g, how did you report that bug ?
<smoser> (ie, how did you collect syslog hardware-summary, preseed... or how did you know to collect them)
<RoAkSoAx> bbl
<adam_g> smoser: hehe
<adam_g> smoser: RoAkSoAx asked the same
<adam_g> smoser: theres a menu option near the bottom of the install menu to dump debug logs. not sure if its new or what
<adam_g> smoser: but it will dump logs and offer to serve them up via http
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-01-06
<fastputty> hi guys, i got a question for cloud technology in general, someone may could able to asnwer my question, since i am really new in this.
<fastputty> can we simulate a 20ghz single core with cloud?
<orangeacme> sure, but not in realtime
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, ping
<smoser> i'm getting "ubuntu-orchestra-client" package not available in an automated cobbler install
<smoser> ah..
<smoser> shoot
<smoser> maybe we need a transition package
<smoser> this is cobbler from oneiric
<smoser> oneiric cobbler driving  installing precise
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: uhmmmm in precise there *is* ubuntu-orchestra-client
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: i have changed the snippet that handles that in precise but should work as expected, unless probably if you are deploying juju
<RoAkSoAx> uhmmmm
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, sorry.
<smoser> it was a miss-diagnosis
<smoser> the issue i think was with squid
<smoser> i had hah sum mismatch
<smoser> i'm not sure what caused it, but that is another issue
<smoser> i was installing 2 systems at same time and somehow got bad apt content
<smoser> squid is not supposed to be caching any of the packaging info so that shouldn't have happened
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, so thats a bug, but again, i'm on oneiric for that squid
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, but debuggin gthat led me to your change in /var/lib/cobbler/snippets/orchestra_client_package
<smoser> i think we should try to use a variable to denote "juju" or "orchestra" rather than checking the path to the kickstart file
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: yeah I think the same I just haven figure out yet what type mof variable is best for that matter
<smoser> ok
<smoser> and for the record, i installed both systems successfully
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: and the problem you hit in the cache is a problem that i was hitting all the time but kirkland's improvements to the squid file were supposed to fix those issues
<RoAkSoAx> and it was greatly improved
<MattJ> Is there a way to access the unpacked files of a mime-packed cloud-init userdata file?
<MattJ> Hmm, I was assuming they were all unpacked before use, I think that assumption is wrong
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, i'm using squid config from orchestra of oneiric
<smoser> so i dont think so
<smoser> err.. from precise i think
<smoser> but i can check.
<smoser> (i know, i'm being confusing, sorry)
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: hehe no worries
